# Bass Pro Shop - Rossford, OH



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I see Bass Pro is still kicking around the thought of building a retail store in Rossford (Toledo). As we speak all of the goverment forces are giving them funding in one way or another to build the store for a total of 150 employees, I believe. 
The part that has me bothered is the Dept of Natural Resources which is funded through your license fees both fishing and hunting. Is about to promise $1,000,000.00 dollars yes 1 million to build education of the outdoors centers at the retail store. THAT IS JUST WRONG. I would rather they use the money to buy a farm for more public hunting, or stock a lake here in Ohio. But to give to a big box store for incentive to build, not my license fee please. 
What are your thoughts. 
See the Steve Pollack outdoors article in yesterdays Toldeo Blade for details. Something needs to be done and soon.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree with you 100%. Look at some of the lakes around Ohio and the trash is horrible. The Ohio River shores are discusting, covered in trash. And what will be the benefits of having education of outdoor centers when the money could be put to better use in improving fisheries? I see alot of people fish the shores and leave nearly everything that they brought except for their poles and stringers. I don't think that anybody in the state can say that their is an extremely clean place to fish other than somebody's farm pond. Anything that could be done to improve the Ohio waters should come first. With the revenue that Bass Pro brings in Oh DNR does not need to contribute to such a large corperation. Leave it to Bass Pro to build their own education center. If I had a choice to contribute portions of my license fee towards the project I would easily reject. If they wanted to offer extra portions to stocking or cleanup efforts of Ohio waters...U bet.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

The ones that need to clean up our shorelines is not the ODNR.That is not their job.This should be done by the people that use these areas like you and me. Don't put it there and you don't have to clean it up!! I fish the Maumee every spring and you wouldn't believe how much trash we pull out of it EVERY time we fish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

With DNR, its all about selling more fishing and hunting Licenses, and if they got a million clams to spend on marketing, why not put it in the BPS, I know the return on the kiosk they have in the Cinci store has paid for itself many times over so Im sure there thinking, throw more money at it, get more folks to buy licenses, its the bottom line, nothing else means squat for them.
Part of the money goes to the aquariums they have from my understanding and that is good money spent the way i see it. Its about getting as many kids into the sport as possible, big fish, aquariums and cool stores will get many kids into the sports!

Salmonid


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

They are throwing money to get jobs in Ohio as well as tax dollars. They will make it back.

Id like to see another BPS in Ohio. Not Toledo though. The Detroit store is to close. Put it somewhere between Cinci and Detroit like the Akron area. Of course I live in the Akron area, lol.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The Akron area is PERFECT for a Bass Pro... Close proximity to teh BIG lake, plus a TON of inland access too.. 

Just a side note to all of this, I do know the economic director for the City of Akron DID approach Bass Pro about locating in Akron. The offer is still on teh table, from what I hear. 

Contact Bass Pro if you think it's a GREAT idea. I am.


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

i think the bass pro shop in rossford is a good idea and i am glad that the odnr is giving them the cash. I live in toledo and like the idea of having a new shooting range in the area. The edu center is also a great thing to have. why not have a place for people to learn more about the great outdoors like what effects leaving you trash has on the enviroment and animals. if you want cleaner lakes and shoreline do what i do pick up the trash you see. I almost always leave with more trash in my pockets than i came with its not hard to bend over and pick it up. the more people are educated about the enviroment and animals the more they will do to to their part in making the outdoors a cleaned more enjoyable place for everyone. hey you never knoe the new edu center may influance some rich sobs to donate more money the the odnr spent to build it you never know. i do know that if i ever hit the lotto there will be a wildlife area named after me!


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Once again, it's not you or me aviod fisherman or hunters that liter, it's the once a summer fisherman, or the once a spring walleye snagger, I've seem the Maumee after a spring run, I've talked to one of the DNR rangers and he said he had written over 20 littering tickets that weekend and could have written over 50 more, it's discusting seeing the resivors and streams lined with trash and the saad thing is it's bait containers, food bags, beer cans, We go out to hte local resivor and walk in the evenings and will take a trash bag along and fill it up as we walk. People dont respect what they have, they think it will last forever,


----------



## tiffinsmallies (Mar 3, 2005)

On the bright side of things it would be much needed jobs in the Toledo area.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Why Toledo? Cabelas is only 30 minutes away. We have a BPS in Sw ohio and I still would rather drive 2 1/2 hours to Cabelas, much nicer store same products. How about Sandusky... halfway between Toledo and Cleveland which is a larger market. Put it right on the lake now that would be nice.


----------



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

squid makes a very valid point. Somewhere in between Toledo and Cleveland would be a legit place to put BPS, especially if it's located along the lake, like Sandusky. Being from Toledo, it would have been great to see it come to the "Marina District", but we all know that will be another 10 years in the making. If you put BPS within a mile or two from the lake or the major tributaries(not saying the maumee isn't),that would be great for the people from the Toledo area, but like squid says, Cabelas is right up 23. I think it would be more logical to put it in Sandusky simply because people come from all over the states to fish lake erie and Sandusky is basically the in-between point from Toledo to Cleveland with good charters and just excellent fishing coming out of that area.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

There is no shortage of big box store talk (abbreviation - BS).

The politicians in Buffalo announced a BPS over two years ago. I remember seeing the video clip of Governor Pataki. "Blah blah blah...BPS where War Memorial Auditorium stands today...blah blah blah.." There is no BPS in Buffalo.


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

That location (intersection of I-75/23 and 80/90) is one of the premiere locations in the midwest for any business. They're not calling it the "crossroads of America" for nothing. The store will be built on SR20, with 6 and 2 right on the doorstep. 

The place is already built up, and you wouldn't believe what land is selling for.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well it is fairly obvious why the state of Ohio wants the Bass Pro Shop in Toledo. To stop the migration of Ohio dollars going over the line to a Michigan retailer, no sales tax for Ohio. It's all about money, yes Bass Pro is a step down from Cabelas but if they can capture even 50% of what is going over the line, Ohio will be happy. A store like that would be big on the lake like between Toledo and Cleveland but the state will not support it as it will just steal sales from existing retailers so a wash for the state. But to get new dollars that were going over the line they will do back flips, it's all about money.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Is'nt everything about money these days??? I have mixed feelings about the DNR $$$ going towards this project, I did not see the Blade article so I really don't have all the details. I think the tax incentives are what it takes to lure new businesses to an area be it retail, manufacturing, or tech jobs. It just how things work right now. I think BPS will be good for the area, not only their store, but all the smaller stuff that will pop up around it. I think they will compete with Cabela's up to a point but I also believe anyone coming any distance to visit either store will visit both of them.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well , on a good note . At least some of the employees at the Ford Stamping plant there would have a little something to fall back on employment wise when the doors shut in the near future .  I guess we will just have to see what comes .


----------



## Corkster (Jul 25, 2004)

It will be about 4-1/2 miles from my house, so I am really looking forward to it. Not looking forward to the traffic situation, but we can't have it all....


----------



## 1armwilly (Jun 13, 2006)

i live about 2 hours from cabelas and we make regular trips up there the new bps will only be about 45 minutes but i will still go to the cabelas it is a much nicer store


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

well I have never been to a BPS but everytime my brother goes to the one in cinci, they NEVER NEVER have what I tell him to get from the catalog (like their cheap bulk ball head jigs, rapala shallow shad rap size #9, etc, etc. Not once have they had a SINGLE ITEM I've wanted from their catalog.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

There is already a store in Detriot, just north of Cabelas. According to there catalog BPS is bulding a new store in Pittsburgh, Pa and plans for a new one in Buffalo. The Cleveland _walleye capital_ area would be great for a new location.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

I wasn't going to chime in, but what the heck.

I'm glad to see BPS coming to that area, I have wanted to visit A BPS for a long time, But I refuse to go to Cinci or Detriot for obvious reasons.

Now I don't agree with the cash offer from the DNR, We currently have other issues that I feel need more attention and capital. example: Marsellies Reservior, Greentree marsh isssue.
I feel as sportsmen and women we should have a greater say in how the Division is spending *OUR* money. How they evaluate issues and determine priorities. 
Unfourtunitly even the DNR is Politically driven, if you have doubts on that i would be glad to draw attention to the misuse of Public wildlife area by a certian politically aligned Nationally run dog trials held at Killdeer plains wildlife area. No there not using the "dog training" area that you or me are legally bound to use, they are using the Main wildlife area. They come in every freakin' weekend and have some kind of trail going on.

Ever wonder why you trip, stumble while your walking there? That's because they use horses to Keep up with those so called bird dogs. Ride them all over the area.
Here's something else, ever wonder why Killdeer plains is always mowed into squares? Yep that's right, it done for the freakin dog trail guys. *Our* Money is being used to mow for them. They don't even have to buy a license or anything. People from all over the united states come here for the trails.

This is the same group that has been "kicked" out of two other states, but good old ohio and the dnr are still catering to them.

Now don't go blaming the area Manager or the guys who work there, it all comes from Columbus. Ol steve gray and the political band.

Does anyone else see issues with our DNR? Time to remove the Politics, and refocus on wildlife management.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Right on Walleye guy, I have nearly given up on Killdeer for hunting in the middle of the place as the horse prints making walking nearly impossible. I would much rather see the money fix the Res down there or even give it to a sportmans club for some enviormental project but to give it to Bass Pro, that is not even close to right. I have drive down around Killdeer the past two weekends but the main portion of the grounds are closed to me even driving down the dirt roads.


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

for those of you who may have some worries about going to BPS in Michigan. Its not in Detroit, its in Auburn Hills, which is about 20 mins outside Detroit. Its not far from the Palace where the Pistons play. Its a nice upper middleclass area and the police don't allow any mess there so there is no need for saftey concerns. trust me, i felt the same way until i went up there myself.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm glad to see BPS come to the Toledo area. I've been in several BPS and I personaly prefer Cabelas. But it will still be nice to have some other place to go if I don't want to drive to Dundee. I flyfish and I found a fly shop in Toledo that has more than Cabelas or Bass Pro will ever have in there stores and he will get quite abit of my buisness any how. But BPS will create some new jobs in the area and another option on where to shop.


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

Which shop in Toledo are you referring to?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I think it must be Jann's/Netcraft on the West side of Toledo.


----------



## irasapper (Jul 9, 2005)

They are not too bad, I have goe there myself for tying equipment. That seems to be the only place locally, then again not too many folks tossing flys around here


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

I go to Netcraft also. They're not a fly shop per se, and I don't think they have more than Cabela's. I thought he was referring to another place that I didn't know about.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Jann's quality is above Cabelas on some tying items. Besides spinner blades on clearance at Cabelas, I find that Jann's is also cheaper on tackle making stuff. I will continue to support Jann's.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I was refering to Chris Helms shop. www.whitetailflytieing.com


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks, I'll definitely check that place out. Right under my nose and didn't even know about it.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

jfan, yea I just found out about it this summer. Chris is a really nice guy and if he doesn't have it he'll do his best to get it.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

I also use a lot of Jann's stuff.Everything from their floating jigheads for the spring walleye run to their terminal tackle.I really love their diamond cut blades that I make my worm harnesses out of.


----------

